# New Year Pilgrimage to Mt Warning



## Garbz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok this is the first time I've done anything like this so excuse if it is crap. 

Australia is one of the first countries to see the new day's sun, and the first place in Australia to actually see the sun is on top of Mt Warning on the east coast. At New Years eve hikers come by the dozens to be the first to look at the new sun. However being a 3 hour dangerous hike it takes a bit of dedication. This year a small group of friends joined in.

After a long drive we unpacked and went on our way.
















Once we reached the summit we relaxed took in the views, and I hung my sweaty shirt on a tree to dry.










Soon after the sun was setting for the last time in 2005










Afterwhich the 5 of us got down to some card games using headlamps, and then went to sleep.





The night was long and cold, and at 4am the 5 of us came to a rather rude awakening, and we were no longer alone










Suddenly we saw what we came for










Of course I couldn't put my camera down for these breath taking views















And it was all over. Only 3 hours till we get back to the car and have breakfast:


----------



## JonK (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing something that most of us will probably never have the chance to experience. Very unique being the first in the world to see the sun set on an old year and rise on a new one.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 6, 2006)

we're not the first in the world, but definitly the first in Australia.


----------



## essjayyell (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd love to do that some time. It looks amazing and seeing these photos makes me want to go even more. I've driven past there on my way up to the gold coast, and various times when I've been to Byron Bay but I've never stopped to get any photos of the mountain.


----------

